# The Tern.



## littleowl (Jun 27, 2015)

There was a shoal of fish by a jetty. I spotted this Turn.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2015)

What a pretty thing.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 27, 2015)

Terns are beautiful birds.  Nice pictures; thanks Littleowl.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2015)

Beautiful bird, beautiful photos!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2015)

Excellent photo and lovely bird, thank you Littleowl!


----------

